# Grumpy old neighbor



## Ava_Shepsky (Aug 29, 2013)

We live in very close proximity to our neighbors the way the houses are set up here and many of the people that live here in this little park have been here for years and years. 
Most of my neighbors are extremely nice. We get together and sit outside and talk, have a few drinks some nights, invite each other over, do favors, let each other borrow stuff. Etc etc. I love my neighbors honestly..... Most of them are either friends with us or keep to themselves and never bother anybody. Many of them are also dog owners and almost all of them have more than one dog. 

Anyway behind my next door neighbors house lives an old man and his wife I believe. The corner of their yard meets a corner of my yard. For as long as we've lived here he has repeatedly come to that corner of his yard to tell at my dogs to shut up when they bark ! This corner is covered by bushes and a tree so me and this old man have never even seen each other. There are times he's yelled at my dogs and he doesn't even know I'm sitting right there in my yard ! I find this so RUDE.

Now my dogs don't bark excessively. They bark when they are supposed to! They are dogs. They let me know what's going on and who's near the house. 

SOMETIMES my chi gets out of hand. It's in the breed, what can ya do? You know. I tell him enough! And he stops or he gets brought in the house. 

But Obviously if they hear a shady grumpy old voice yelling from some bushes they're going to bark more not less! Especially when he calls them BY NAME and tells them SHUT UP! I don't even tell them "shut up" (I use "enough" or "quiet") And they're my dogs! 
This has gone on for the 4-5 years we've been here. I've gotten angry at the man and grumbled back at him but I've never yelled back or bothered him really. Just silently wished he would pass in his sleep already and leave us alone. 

Anyway he called the cops on us two nights ago and gave them Our specific address.. However we were all home and my dogs weren't even barking!!! Ava I know for a fact was in the yard ASLEEP and Rome was in the house w me. 
I was just leaving to walk both of them and I see a police car talking to my mom outside saying they got a complaint.

I work w animal control n the ordinance says if its past 11pm or before 7am and the dog barks for 20 min continuously then they can do something about it. But it was 9pm n like I said my dogs were just hangin out.

The officer was very cool and I've seen him a few times at the municipal shelter where I work. Not sure if he recognized me or not.
He told us he did a drive by around the block and heard no dogs barking! He also told us he was given our address but that there are so many dogs around here and everything is so close together that the sounds could echo from other yards and other dogs and not to worry about it. 

Honestly I just don't know why people can't just live and let live! We're neighbors we HAVE to live next to each other, if you can't be pleasant at least be polite and let me and my dogs live unbothered! If they were neglected left in the yard their whole lives and howling and barking constantly or aggressively charging the fence everytime hes in his yard I'd see it his way. But I just can't. My dogs don't bother anybody. 
I kinda just wanted to rant but my brother is thinking about knocking on this mans door on the block behind us and telling him NICELY (my brothers such a good kid) that the dogs are doing their job and to please not to yell at them. Not sure that's a good idea. 

But along the thought of making nice w the guy, I even thought if giving the him dog treats he could throw at them when they bark. Maybe they will like him more and not find him so threatening but then again he doesn't seem like a dog person I dunno if I'd trust him not to soak the treats in anti freeze first ! 

Anyway that's it. I hate people sometimes. Rant over.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Next time you're outside and he's yelling...say in a clear loud voice 'excuse me...we're out here and we can correct our dogs ourselves. Thanks though'.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm mean. If he were to start yelling, I would probably bark back at him. Or have a megaphone ready to blow his ears out by yelling "No, you SHUT UP"

Seriously, I would be knocking on his door and making sure to tell him he better be positive they are my dogs barking next time he calls the police. And to let him know that many times you were sitting right there and it wasn't your dogs barking.

But I still like the megaphone thought.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Galathiel said:


> Next time you're outside and he's yelling...say in a clear loud voice 'excuse me...we're out here and we can correct our dogs ourselves. Thanks though'.


Too boring. It's time to have some fun.

Buy a voice modulator. Set it to Darth Vader or Cyclon, something spooky. When grumps yells, slide up to the bushes and say something very obscure. Odd enough to be worrisome, like "frogs in the winter reap the harvest" or the like.

Grumpy old man: "SHUT UP AVA!"
You: "Precious like hiding her bones, yeees yes yes...."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl:

I don't EVER want to be your neighbor brembo!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

brembo said:


> Too boring. It's time to have some fun.
> 
> Buy a voice modulator. Set it to Darth Vader or Cyclon, something spooky. When grumps yells, slide up to the bushes and say something very obscure. Odd enough to be worrisome, like "frogs in the winter reap the harvest" or the like.
> 
> ...



Lol
Just don't give him a heart attack.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Brembo! :rofl: It'll only work if the old guy still has enough hearing 

I live in a townhouse with a large yard, sounds like a very similar situation to you. My dogs rarely bark, I use a one bark system which means they are trained to bark once to alert me to something but that's it. I own and love dogs, but I can't abide dogs that bark all the time, it’s not nice for anyone

You could do something simple like set up a video camera and tape the dogs during the day. See how often they bark, if they are barking multiple times a day for prolonged periods (no matter what the reason) then you have a problem and should address it. If they're barking maybe once or twice a day and that's it, then the guy is a nasty old geezer and if he wants to make future complaints then you have video evidence to contradict his story. Case closed


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shade said:


> If they're barking maybe once or twice a day and that's it, then the guy is a nasty old geezer and if he wants to make future complaints then you have video evidence to contradict his story. Case closed


And wouldn't it be great to get the old guy screaming at an empty yard or quiet dogs on video?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> And wouldn't it be great to get the old guy screaming at an empty yard or quiet dogs on video?


Icing on the cake


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

"It like the meat, it like the bones, must hide the teeth....teeth yeeees..."


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

brembo said:


> "It like the meat, it like the bones, must hide the teeth....teeth yeeees..."


:spittingcoffee: Throw in something about liking more tender meat and not the gristle on the old


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

I would get such a kick out of brembo if he were my neighbour! Would love to be a third party witness to that interaction. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I get along with my neighbors fine. Well, fine in my book. The one up the mountain has grandkids that thought throwing rocks at my dogs was a good way to pass the time. I bypassed the kids and went straight for the parents/grandparents that day. Told them that a rock hitting my dogs equaled me breaking an adults arm. That nonsense quit. We have an understanding. It's simple. I have absolutely no problem going to jail in defense of my dogs, they know this. 

Down the mountain neighbor brings treats over to my dogs. I help him and his wife move heavy things around(elderly). I watch their driveway and when I see weird cars pop in I often saunter over and make sure all is well. Not nosey, but being a "presence" that just happens to have a .44 Mag strapped. He lets me use his fields to run the dogs, I give him my hay. Works well.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

It would depend on the age of the person. If they are older as in elderly, I try to be a little more understanding. I have an extreme soft spot for them, even the cranky ones. I would try to make contact, explain that I do watch my dogs and monitor their noise level, and that they are hearing other dogs in the neighborhood sometimes when they think it is yours. I would certainly want someone to behave that way towards me when I'm old and crotchety!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Ava_Shepsky said:


> . There are times he's yelled at my dogs and he doesn't even know I'm sitting right there in my yard ! I find this so RUDE.
> 
> 
> SOMETIMES my chi gets out of hand. It's in the breed, what can ya do? You know. I tell him enough! And he stops or he gets brought in the house.


Seriously? You're sitting outside and letting your dogs bark out of control? I don't find the neighbor being rude. I find you being rude. 

No, it's not the breed. It's the owner.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I think the same thing.

I had neighbors (until they were evicted last week) with two dogs that did nothing but bark the whole time they were tied out.

I don't know if they had food or water, but they had no interaction with their owners.

I had called the police on three separate occasions to quiet these dogs or to take them in.

They were in violation of several ordinances. having a dog tied outside longer than 30 minutes, a dog barking longer than 20 minutes, no current rabies vaccination, etc.

The third time I called for excessive barking Animal Control showed up and sited them again and took the dogs. The police sited them for numerous code violations.

After working 10 hours do you want to come home and listen to dogs barking all evening?


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

I had a grumpy old neighbor lady when I was a teenager. She complained to my mother all the time about my GSD cross, til we caught her petting and babying her!


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

I do think there's a large difference between a dog barking excessively, and one that stops when reminded that its enough. 

I also live in a neighbourhood where almost everyone has a dog, so we're all pretty understanding with each other. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Why don't you invite him and his wife over for a chat to meet youand your dogs? The earlier general advice may look funny but it won't help you in the end and it will only increase his irritation and rightfully so. One student of mine used operant conditioning with her cranky neighbor after a course of clicker training. No she didn't use a clicker but the same tactic; rewarding his good behavior with friendly attention and ignoring grumpiness. It took her about two weeks to see a change.
I love my neighbor's dogs but I hate their barking if they don't control it or coming over and pooing in my yard. As owners we tend to think that our dogs are not so much of a nuisance as others think they are.


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Why don't you invite him and his wife over for a chat to meet youand your dogs? The earlier general advice may look funny but it won't help you in the end and it will only increase his irritation and rightfully so. One student of mine used operant conditioning with her cranky neighbor after a course of clicker training. No she didn't use a clicker but the same tactic; rewarding his good behavior with friendly attention and ignoring grumpiness. It took her about two weeks to see a change.
> I love my neighbor's dogs but I hate their barking if they don't control it or coming over and pooing in my yard. As owners we tend to think that our dogs are not so much of a nuisance as others think they are.


I LOVE the idea of "clicker training" a grumpy neighbor


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

One of my neighbors, and lets be clear my neighbors , being the closest is probably 1/4 of a mile away from house thru the woods, called AC on me because my aussie barked a couple times on a sunday morning at 8:30 am.. 

She's deaf as a doornail, and yes barks a couple times in excitement running out the door...

This neighbor has dogs that bark at 1/2 am, goats that blat all the time, we abutt a golf course (her closer than I) that are mowing at 7 am every single morning, we have coyotes howling all nite long..There are other dogs (not close) That I hear barking, howling all hours of the day/nite..

You can say I was quite peeved..AC was very nice , said she had complained twice, so they 'had' to check it out...I told them, to tell HER if she had a problem with my dogs, here's my number call me..

I found her email, and to the point, told her the same thing, (and as above)..well come to find out, this woman complains about EVERYTHING, the lights at the gas station up the road are to bright, the lights at the store I work at which is 1 mile AWAY are to bright,,the other neighbors dogs bark to much, but they are good enough to watch "her" dogs when she goes on vacations..

This was a couple years ago, and I haven't heard a peep out of the woman.

Yes, barking dogs can be very annoying, if it's continuous and constant , REALLY annoying.. but try talking to the dog owner first..

Maybe the grumpy neighbor has nothing better to do, I'm thinking mine doesn't Maybe he's just one of those chronic complainers..or dog haters..Frankly I'd be worried he'd chuck my dog a piece of poison meat..

I'd go talk to him..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Please do not give the guy treats to throw at your dogs. Not only will that reinforce the barking. But a really grumpy old man, might treat the treats with something toxic. 

Try not to do anything to deliberately antagonize the neighbor. It sucks, but some people truly have nothing better to do than to get more and more annoyed with everything around them. They are really sad people. When you see him, take your dogs inside, or take them for a walk. At some point, if you do not feed the troll, he will go away and find something else to be annoyed with.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Or set up a remote or voice-activated water sprinkler...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I have three dogs. Yes, dogs bark, but I never allow them to bark obsessively. We have complained to our neighbors about their dogs barking. Their dogs bark in the middle of the night, waking me up and it goes on for the longest time. They were really nice. They did try to say the dogs were in the house it couldn't have been their dogs, but the barking in the middle of the night has also stopped.


----------



## zoeysdad (Jun 11, 2013)

I sympathize with your neighbor the poor man probably worked all his life and was finally able to retire and hoping to enjoy it but instead feels like he is unable to due to the neighbors barking dog, he probably does know you are there while he is telling your dogs to shut up and wondering why he has to do this, he unfortunately feels he has to tell them cause he feels like you are not catching on to how disturbing they can be to a rightfully deserved relaxing day.

you have every right to do what you want and have as many pets as you want but unfortunately your dogs barking is not restricted to just your yard, if this man has chosen to not have a pet why should he have to live with the bad habits of someone else’s, poor old man.

maybe you are right and this poor sole just wants to yell at your dogs or maybe you are not really being passionate enough about being a good neighbor? Sorry if this offended you I just know how it feels to be on the other end of this argument and it can really ruin your quality of life you work so hard to retain.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

zoeysdad said:


> I sympathize with your neighbor the poor man probably worked all his life and was finally able to retire and hoping to enjoy it but instead feels like he is unable to due to the neighbors barking dog, he probably does know you are there while he is telling your dogs to shut up and wondering why he has to do this, he unfortunately feels he has to tell them cause he feels like you are not catching on to how disturbing they can be to a rightfully deserved relaxing day.
> 
> you have every right to do what you want and have as many pets as you want but unfortunately your dogs barking is not restricted to just your yard, if this man has chosen to not have a pet why should he have to live with the bad habits of someone else’s, poor old man.
> 
> maybe you are right and this poor sole just wants to yell at your dogs or maybe you are not really being passionate enough about being a good neighbor? Sorry if this offended you I just know how it feels to be on the other end of this argument and it can really ruin your quality of life you work so hard to retain.



Ya know what else is not restricted to your yard? Let me think, and maybe people can add some more:

The smelly manure you used to put all over your garden -- ick!

The train whistle that comes through several times a day.

The small planes and helicopters that go over head.

Secadas.

Birds -- not only do they chirp and make all sorts of sounds, but the poop everywhere, and no one comes along with a baggie and cleans it up.

Stray toms that decide under your window is a great place to fight. 

Wood smoke from the neighbor's bon fire -- yup no matter which way the wind blows it follows the gal with asthma.

The elephant gun that my neighbor fires off.

Motorcyles.

Whatever is currently passing for music.

Children screaming.

Lawn mowers and weed wackers.

Weed killers, and any other nasty chemicals people treat their lawns with.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My point is that people expect dogs to make no sound. Otherwise they are ruining their life. Somehow everything else in life is to be tolerated. I don't get it. If you are crochety or cantanerkerous, maybe it isn't the neighbor's dogs. Maybe it is. Maybe it is because you are overall unhappy, and the dogs provide the perfect excuse to put that off on someone else.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I do hate when I have dog next door, that sees me everyday and still barks. A dog should be smart enough to know their neighbors and not bark at them. Barking non stop is also a bit much. We have a lot of big dogs all around us. The other day, hubby yelled at me to get the dog because she was barking. I said, I can't get the neighbors dog, ours is asleep on the loveseat. Sometimes you can't tell whose dog is barking.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Our neighbors were nice until their swine of a son moved back home with his strange wife and obnoxious little girl. They allow the little girl to bark at my dogs, run up and down along the fence teasing them, call their names and so on. 

And then they scream at my dogs when they bark back at her! And the little girl yells "That mean dog is barking at me!"

I like kids, but this little girl is really not bright or likable at all. I do feel bad for her, though. Her own parents act like they don't like her. I've tried walking over with the dogs and talking to her nicely about them, and so has my partner. The kid just looks kind of blank. The behaviors never change.

It just pisses me off because their dog used to bark at me, lol, and I went out and made friends with their dog so that he would stop that behavior. I never screamed at him. 

Oh well. Saving up. Going to put a six foot privacy fence right on top of their stupid little waist-high wire-fencing and let them deal with mowing in the space between. Go away, mean people, and wallow in your obvious misery and stop projecting your unhappiness on my dogs.


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

selzer said:


> Ya know what else is not restricted to your yard? Let me think, and maybe people can add some more:
> 
> The smelly manure you used to put all over your garden -- ick!
> 
> ...


Agree 100%. The OP made it clear when her dog begins to bark excessively she tells it to stop or brings it inside. She made it clear that she does not leave the dogs outside for long periods of time and that they are not excessive barkers, but just dogs. Dogs do bark - and it is unreasonable to expect them not to! I am obviously not talking about nonstop at 3 am - but throughout the day, and sometimes at night, you will hear a dog bark. That is just called living in the world. I live in the middle of nowhere, but I still hear the farm tractors (especially this time of year as they harvest the fields), and I hear the cows, and the foxes yipping in the woods, and the owls screeching and hooting, and the horse whose paddock borders my yard whinnying and kicking up his feet... Sometimes there is construction noise from my one neighbor, and sometimes her son's friends honk the horn at stupid hours, and when the metal gate to the paddock clangs in the wind it could wake the dead! These are life sounds, and that is what the OP was annoyed at the neighbor for being so rude about - for complaining about basic life noises. Unless you have a highly robotic dog or one with a removed windpipe, it will bark sometimes - hearing a dog bark at times is the price you pay for living in the world. It is not too steep a price!


----------



## Ava_Shepsky (Aug 29, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Seriously? You're sitting outside and letting your dogs bark out of control? I don't find the neighbor being rude. I find you being rude.
> 
> No, it's not the breed. It's the owner.


Obviously they're not out of control if I said when he SOMETIMES gets out of hand he gets brought in. Read anything about Chihuahuas anywhere and you would know they are barkers. I believe it's common knowledge by now. So yes it's in the breed and I understand the breed that's why I'm a good enough owner -and neighbor- to bring him in when this happens. & My dogs are never out if no one is home. Thanks


----------



## Ava_Shepsky (Aug 29, 2013)

Brembo and shade, you guys make me laugh! Maybe his hearing will go soon? Maybe the "poor old man who's worked all his life" can finally "enjoy a quiet day" in his yard if he were deaf lol. (Not to wish deafness on anyone ! I'm just saying) 

Seriously, we all work our whole lives. That's not an excuse. Being miserable is a choice. 

I get that he's probably an all around cranky guy and it's his fault that he's cranky not necessarily my dogs' - that's why as much as he yells over the fence I have yet to yell or be rude back. I also probably agree he's got nothing better to do, but what do I know? I mind my business just wish he would mind his. 

I wish I was like some of you guys on here with neighbors half a mile away! Lol. It sounds so peaceful. I guess anywhere people live so close were bound to get on each others nerves...


----------



## baron420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ava_Shepsky said:


> Obviously they're not out of control if I said when he SOMETIMES gets out of hand he gets brought in. Read anything about Chihuahuas anywhere and you would know they are barkers. I believe it's common knowledge by now. So yes it's in the breed and I understand the breed that's why I'm a good enough owner -and neighbor- to bring him in when this happens. & My dogs are never out if no one is home. Thanks


No any dog breed can be trained out of there breeds natural problems people are just to lazy or ignorant about training little dogs. You can teach it not to bark or at least bark less if your dog is still barking by the time a neigbor has time to tell your dog to shut up its a problem. Train you dog or become a hermit 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ava_Shepsky (Aug 29, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> One of my neighbors, and lets be clear my neighbors , being the closest is probably 1/4 of a mile away from house thru the woods, called AC on me because my aussie barked a couple times on a sunday morning at 8:30 am..
> 
> She's deaf as a doornail, and yes barks a couple times in excitement running out the door...
> 
> ...



Hehe there's always a few of those. That old lady may not have any relatives or friends to call so she calls and complains to everybody so maybe she feels like she's being heard ?

Yes I agree barking can be very annoying. Very! All i hear all day at work is barking dogs so yes it is a nuisance. I allow them to be dogs I'm not gonna expect them to be quiet like a mouse but I don't let it get excessive cos it even annoys me. That's why I don't get why he's rude if I am on top of it. 

That's exactly what I thought about the treats too. Maybe not a good idea. I would hope he's just a harmless old man and all he would ever do is yell at them but you never know. 
My cousins dog was poisoned by a neighbor once. It's scary to think anyone would do that. 

Not sure how to go about talking to him yet. Maybe I will let my brother handle that. He's the "man of the house" the old man may respect him more than me. And the dogs technically don't belong to my brother so he will be like a third, uninvolved party... a mediator.

I'd love for this to have a happy ending and let him meet the dogs and see how nice they are but that may be asking too much. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Ava_Shepsky (Aug 29, 2013)

baron420 said:


> No any dog breed can be trained out of there breeds natural problems people are just to lazy or ignorant about training little dogs. You can teach it not to bark or at least bark less if your dog is still barking by the time a neigbor has time to tell your dog to shut up its a problem. Train you dog or become a hermit
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My dog is trained. He knows "enough" means cut it out. Many people who have met my chi say he is the nicest chi they've met bcos i took the extra time to socialize him when he was young. He is good with other dogs, loves cats and is even good with kids. He's changed many people's minds about chihuahuas including my own. 
But he is also protective of his territory like any dog should reasonably be. (If your dog lets people come up to your gate and lets them violently yell at you I'd say your dog is pretty useless) 
The neighbor yelling at the dogs makes the dogs see him as a threat. I hope you can find it in your brain to understand that.
I honestly would've rather have this man call the cops on us FIRST instead of yelling at the dogs because it doesn't work out in his favor. They just learn to associate him with something negative when he yells at them. 

Anyway I'm feeling a lot of rudeness from you. Idk if you just hate chihuahuas or what? Lol but I don't like negative vibes just like my dogs don't so I'm done.


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

baron420 said:


> No any dog breed can be trained out of there breeds natural problems people are just to lazy or ignorant about training little dogs. You can teach it not to bark or at least bark less if your dog is still barking by the time a neigbor has time to tell your dog to shut up its a problem. Train you dog or become a hermit
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There is no need to be rude and imply the OP is "lazy or ignorant" and that a breed trait can be easily trained away. Just like Basenjis are very quiet, some breeds are more vocal. I think we need to take what the OP says at face value rather than assume she is lying about her dogs' behaviour and her response to it!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Ava_Shepsky said:


> Obviously they're not out of control if I said when he SOMETIMES gets out of hand he gets brought in. Read anything about Chihuahuas anywhere and you would know they are barkers. I believe it's common knowledge by now. So yes it's in the breed and I understand the breed that's why I'm a good enough owner -and neighbor- to bring him in when this happens. & My dogs are never out if no one is home. Thanks


I didn't say you weren't a good owner. I didn't realize that breed passes were provided when you picked up a specific breed. My bad.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

baron420 said:


> No any dog breed can be trained out of there breeds natural problems people are just to lazy or ignorant about training little dogs. You can teach it not to bark or at least bark less if your dog is still barking by the time a neigbor has time to tell your dog to shut up its a problem. Train you dog or become a hermit
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Agreed, but not with the hermit part. I'm a fairly old gal. I've ALWAYS had little breeds. I never had to get a breed pass. I trained my dogs. 

Although there are times I think I'd really enjoy becoming a hermit. As long as there is a Walmart close by. And I had cable. And my neighbor's dogs didn't bark when I tried to enjoy my time outside in my hermit yard. Wait - if I was a hermit I wouldn't have neighbors....but I'd still have to have cable.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Ava_Shepsky said:


> Obviously they're not out of control if I said when he SOMETIMES gets out of hand he gets brought in. Read anything about Chihuahuas anywhere and you would know they are barkers.
> ...


Chihuahuas are not barkers. They are little sh!tty yappers. :smirk:


----------



## Ava_Shepsky (Aug 29, 2013)

Lilie said:


> I didn't say you weren't a good owner. I didn't realize that breed passes were provided when you picked up a specific breed. My bad.


Wasn't using it as an excuse, I was using it to let you all know how I handle the barking without the interference of this neighbor or the police  

This isn't directly at you but so you guys can understand how many dogs really live around here:
There is a house on this same block with seven untrained (never go for walks, don't ever see a vet, probably arent vaccinated, all are dog reactive, and none are speutered so they have an accidental litter every once in a while and end up keeping "just one more") Pomeranians who all bark their heads off at once whenever the owners come in/out of the house.
And another house with five poomixes who also occasionally breed among each other but also occasionally get walks and i know she takes her dogs to the vet- They all come out barking ridiculously on a daily basis. And no one is yelling at any if their dogs. 

Only mine get yelled at. See why I'm mad? Lol.
I'm just saying if you're gonna yell and call the cops at least pick an irresponsible owner to do that to. There are plenty around here to chose from.


----------



## Ava_Shepsky (Aug 29, 2013)

alexg said:


> Chihuahuas are not barkers. They are little sh!tty yappers. :smirk:


Lmbo! yea, yea !


----------

